# PCGHX-Kit: Welche Komponenten braucht ihr?



## Oliver (30. Januar 2008)

Wir überlegen uns momentan ein PC Games Hardware Extreme Kit zusammenzustellen, dass ihr zu einem vergünstigten Preis kaufen könnt. Ich habe schon meine Ideen, was darin enthalten sein könnte, möchte aber an dieser Stelle nochmal fragen. Vielleicht hat der ein oder andere ja noch gute Ideen. Von Kühlungskomponenten, über OC-Hilsmitteln bis zu Werkzeugen kann alles dabei sein, hauptsache Extreme 

Ein Budget-Grenze gibt es für die Vorschläge keine. Nennt einfach alles. Wie teuer das Paket maximal werden sollte, klären wir, sobald die Komponenten einigermaßen eingegrenzt sind.


----------



## der8auer (30. Januar 2008)

Ich fang einfach mal an 

-Schraubendreher + & -
-Kleine Zange/Seitenschneider
-Allerlei Schrauben 
-Kabelbinder
-Entkopplungszubehör
-Dämmmaterial ( Auch zum Schutz vor Kondenswasser vielleicht )
-Wärmeleitpaste
-Kleine RAM Kühler
-Case-Lüfter
-Messgerät um Spannungen und Temperaturen ( im minus Bereich ) messen zu können
-Eine CD oder DVD mit OC-Tools wäre nicht schlecht
-Eine kleine OC-Anleitung mit Tipps und Tricks
-Ein Gefäß zum Kontainer befüllen wäre noch geil


----------



## Player007 (30. Januar 2008)

Ich wäre für ein komplettes Kühlerset ( CPU-Kühler+gute Paste,Grafikkarten-Kühler,RAM-Kühler und Festplatten-Kühler).

Vielleicht so insgesamt für 80.

Gruß


----------



## der_schnitter (30. Januar 2008)

Vergesst die Mainboardkühler nicht...die kleinen,fiesen Dinger da 
Und vlt solche Anti-Vibrationsdinger da für die Festplatte.Festplattenkühler lohnen sich nur bei mehreren Festplatten und in Zeiten von 320 GB Plattern braucht man das ja fast nicht mehr,finde ich (und wozu zahlt man bitte schön die Gehäusekühlung? )


----------



## Wannseesprinter (30. Januar 2008)

Also Kabelbinder auf jeden Fall. Einen kleinen Seitenschneider, mit dem man auch in fiese, eXtrem enge Ecken kommt 

Alles was aus Gummi besteht und die ganze Geschichte sinnvoll entkoppelt, wäre auch was


----------



## kmf (3. Februar 2008)

Eine Senseo nebst PCGHX-Tasse für den/die/das Bastelkeller, -ecke, -zimmer. 

Einen Speicherstick, auf den alles draufpasst, was man beim SysInstall alles braucht.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (4. Februar 2008)

So sah übrigens mal ein PCGH Silent Kit aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## patrock84 (4. Februar 2008)

Wenn es "extreme" sein sollte, wird es wohl auch kosten-intensiv. Die Frage ist nur was man damit erreichen möchte? Möchte man den Usern eine perfekte Lukü anbieten für max. OC, dann wird es teuer..


1-3 Scythe Ultra Kaze 2000 oder 3000
CPU:IFX-14
Spawa:HR-09 S & U
NB: HR-05 (SLi)
SB: HR-05 (SLi)

Werkzeug unter den Titel "extreme" anzubieten ist nun wirklich nicht das Gelbe vom Ei...


----------



## Marbus16 (4. Februar 2008)

- VR's
- Billig-Lötkolben
- Material für nen billig-Pot
- Armaflex


----------



## Stefan Payne (4. Februar 2008)

PCGH_Oliver schrieb:


> Wir überlegen uns momentan ein PC Games Hardware Extreme Kit zusammenzustellen, dass ihr zu einem vergünstigten Preis kaufen könnt. Ich habe schon meine Ideen, was darin enthalten sein könnte, möchte aber an dieser Stelle nochmal fragen. Vielleicht hat der ein oder andere ja noch gute Ideen. Von Kühlungskomponenten, über OC-Hilsmitteln bis zu Werkzeugen kann alles dabei sein, hauptsache Extreme
> 
> Ein Budget-Grenze gibt es für die Vorschläge keine. Nennt einfach alles. Wie teuer das Paket maximal werden sollte, klären wir, sobald die Komponenten einigermaßen eingegrenzt sind.


Need more input...
Was solls genau sein??

Auf jeden Fall schonmal ein 'Basic Kit, consumable':
- verschiedene Strapse
- diverse Widerstände
- Schrumpfschlauch
- PC Schrauben, Abstnadshalter
- ev. sehr sehr feines Elektronik Lötzinn, aber eher nicht
- ev. auch ein paar (regelbare) Spannungsregler (ev. mit Potentiometer)
- Anleitung zum Bau von Lüftersteuerungen z.B. ^_^

Basic Kit Tools:
Hochwertige Schraubendreher (gibt da AFAIK auch was von Knippex )
hochwertiger Seitenschneider, Abisolierzange, Spitzzanke (eher kleinere Modelle, Knippex!!)


Das ganze kann man natürlich noch a bisserl verfeinern, kommt halt ganz drauf an, was ihr eigentlich wollt, in welche Richtung es gehen soll...


----------



## Stefan Payne (4. Februar 2008)

der8auer schrieb:


> Ich fang einfach mal an
> 
> -Schraubendreher + & -
> -Allerlei Schrauben


Naja, Schlitz braucht kein Mensch mehr, wenn dann 'nen kleinen Lügenstift oder ähnliches, zur Kühlermontage, mehr brauchts nicht, dazu noch einen Philips, größe eins und zwei, fertig ist das PC-Schraubendreher Set.
Persönlich würd ich aber eher auf Torx gehen, wer schonmal mit TOrx schrauben gearbeitet hat, weiß wie toll das Arbeiten damit ist...

Und ja, es gibt auch PC-Schrauben in Torx, müsste T15 sein, Compaq setzt(e) die gerne ein und ich bevorzuge die Torx auch, ist einfacher damit zu arbeiten...



der8auer schrieb:


> -Kleine Zange/Seitenschneider
> -Kabelbinder
> -Entkopplungszubehör
> -Dämmmaterial ( Auch zum Schutz vor Kondenswasser vielleicht )
> ...


Hm, das ist auch nicht verkehrt, wär vielleicht für ein 'Expert' Set zu überlegen, gute Multimeter kosten aber auch 'nen haufen Geld...

Ev. kann man ja mal bei den Werkzeugherstellern anfragen, ob die sich auf eine 'PCGames Hardware Extreme Edition' einlassen würden, mit PCGHx Logo und in PCGHx Farben.

Das ganze sollte natürlich schon Profiqualität haben und auch entsprechend hochwertig sein, so dass man lange Freude an dem Werkzeug haben wird und es auch lange benutzen kann...

PS: Elektriker Zeugs wäre nicht schlecht, nur find ich die Isolierung eher störend...


----------



## der_schnitter (4. Februar 2008)

soll das eher so ausgerichtet sein,dass es für bestehende PCs konzipiert wird oder für neue Maschinen?
Und sollen diverse Werkzeuge bzw in gewisses Bastelniveau vorrausgesetzt werden?


----------



## Jay14 (4. Februar 2008)

-WLP
-diverse Kühler(Ram, Chipsatz usw.)
-diverse Wekrzeuge(Zangen, Schraubendreher)
-Poti
-so eine Art Werkzeugkasten für Schrauben, kabel, Werkzeug, Treiber-CDs, Kühler


----------



## darkniz (4. Februar 2008)

Ich würde sagen, es sollte Systemunabhängig sein, also ohne Kühler und Lüfter.

- diverse Schrauben
- Schrumpfschläuche
- hochwertige Wärmeleitpaste und Wärmeleitpads
- Kabelbinder
- Material zum entkoppeln von Lüftern und Festplatten
- Lüftersteuerung
- diverse Kabel für Lüfter
- Temperaturmessgerät
- Potentiometer
- Abisolierzange
- Schraubendreher

Vielleicht auch ein PCGHX T-Shirt.


----------



## riedochs (4. Februar 2008)

Beim Werkzeug sollte man Qualität nehmen. Knippex, Gedore usw.


----------



## jetztaber (4. Februar 2008)

und ein Haarlineal zum Prüfen der Planheit des geschliffenen Prozessorgehäuses sowie das entsprechende Schleifpapier...

Das Schleifpapier trägt natürlich auf der Rückseite die Unterschriften der Moderatoren dieses Forums.

(Auf dem Köfferchen außen darfst Du unterschreiben )

Ja und dann natürlich zum Bekleben des transparenten Seitenfensters unserer PCs ein UV sensitives Logo dieses Forums, das gelbe X mit Extreme drüber (wahlweise auch in blau, rot oder grün).

Und natürlich ein gedrucktes, bebildertes Handbuch der 100 besten Tipps aus diesem Forum, mit Bildern.

Vieles andere wurde bereits genannt und findet meine Zustimmung.


----------



## riedochs (4. Februar 2008)

jetztaber schrieb:


> Ja und dann natürlich zum Bekleben des transparenten Seitenfensters unserer PCs ein UV sensitives Logo dieses Forums, das gelbe X mit Extreme drüber (wahlweise auch in blau, rot oder grün).



Optional? Irgendwie würde mich sowas vom Kauf abhalten


----------



## Wassercpu (5. Februar 2008)

Also ...Super goil sind die Vorschläge:

-PcghX T-shirt

und oder nochbesser:

-Tranzparenter Aufkleber Fürs Window (der muss auf jeden Sein)

-Ich bin für eine GehäuseLüfter(Ich brauche 5x120mm und 2x92mm  Set ...mit dem Test Sieger der kommenden/  dieser Ausgabe

Grüsse Wc


----------



## TH3.BUG (5. Februar 2008)

[deleted]


----------



## der_schnitter (5. Februar 2008)

Das mit dem "Handbuch" der besten Threads,Tips und Howtos aus dem Forum,die nützlich sein könnten finde ich eine sehr gute Idee.


----------



## TH3.BUG (5. Februar 2008)

So etwas veraltet aber zu schnell... dann lieber hier im Forum ne gescheite Übersicht


----------

